# dwalt vs hilti



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

get in touch with your nearest hilti rep. sometimes they have "demo" tools they sell cheaper. or if you or your co. buy materiel from hilti they give "discount" for the tools. buy the best you can afford . you wont regret it. and ALWAYS buy redwing (or danner) boots.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

paul d. said:


> get in touch with your nearest hilti rep. sometimes they have "demo" tools they sell cheaper. or if you or your co. buy materiel from hilti they give "discount" for the tools. buy the best you can afford . you wont regret it. and ALWAYS buy redwing (or danner) boots.


Buy hilti, dewalt pales in comparison, the SFH-151 is a 15v drill and it does more than the the 18v dewalt by a large margin. I know that some Home Depot's are now selling Hilti tools, their prices are just above most Hilti direct retailers.

Oh yea and ALWAYS buy the boots that fit you and are comfortable.:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You can't compare Hilti to Dewalt, thats apples and oranges. The Hilti just keeps going where the others fail. The only one I dislike is their recip saw, its and akward design. The only thing with Hilti is the price, way higher than others. But we have Hiltis in the toolcrib that are older than me and still running.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You can't compare Hilti to Dewalt, thats apples and oranges. The Hilti just keeps going where the others fail. The only one I dislike is their recip saw, its and akward design. The only thing with Hilti is the price, way higher than others. But we have Hiltis in the toolcrib that are older than me and still running.


I carry a hilti sawzall and i love it, it is a lot heavier than most others and has an awkward design but once you get used to it, it'll cut through anything:thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

It's like night and day...I love Hilti tools especially the TE-6 hammer drill! For cordless drills I like milwaukee...The clutches on DeWalt drills seem to fail a lot and they don't seem to have the torque that Milwaukee's drills have. Not to mention my favourite tool the classic Milwaukee saw-zall :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I use the dewalt 18v NANO batteries in my 18v xrp tools - almost all the tools are interchangable. I have NO complaints against dewalt. The only thing - use an XRP pack in their flashlights. The nano batteries have built in electronics to shut down the pack when it gets to the low threshold. It can be a bummer being under a house and all of a sudden your light goes out. the electronics in the battery make the pack guaranteed to 2000 charges!

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I use the dewalt 18v NANO batteries in my 18v xrp tools - almost all the tools are interchangable. I have NO complaints against dewalt. The only thing - use an XRP pack in their flashlights. The nano batteries have built in electronics to shut down the pack when it gets to the low threshold. It can be a bummer being under a house and all of a sudden your light goes out. the electronics in the battery make the pack guaranteed to 2000 charges!
> 
> ~Matt


If you ever used a better tool than DeWalt you would never feel they are anywhere near as good. Makita or Hilti impacts, Hilti hammer drills and rotary hammers, Milwaukee drills, right angle drills and sawzalls all of these in cordless out perform DeWalt, they just cost more. I have the little Hilti 12v drill, it has much more torque and stamina than DeWalt.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

dewalt makes a good quality tool but hilti is the best by far. i havent used a hilti sawzall but they look kind of awkward. after shopping around some i think my next cordless kit is going to be ridgid. youguys had any experiences with them


----------



## soapp (Mar 1, 2007)

I got the Rigid package that comes with the 18v Drill and the sawzall 2 months ago. The drill feels strong and does the job very well. The package caught my attention because it has a lifetime warranty. Even the batteries are guaranteed for life :thumbsup:.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> dewalt makes a good quality tool but hilti is the best by far. i havent used a hilti sawzall but they look kind of awkward. after shopping around some i think my next cordless kit is going to be ridgid. youguys had any experiences with them


I know the saw looks kind of weird but trust me it is the best I've ever used, it is heavy enough that you can hold it with one hand and let the weight of the saw carry it through your cut even on 3-4" RMC. It also has enough power to cut through damn near anything


----------



## Ernie Racenet (Oct 8, 2008)

Have you guys tried the new Milwaukee M18 (18V) Lithium Ion cordless power tools. They have awesome power and torque and are featherlight. They have the longest run time I've ever experienced and are durable enough to run over with my truck. They even have this cool on board fuel gauge so I know how much juice is left in the battery and an overload protection so I don't burn out the motor. I've seen them at Home Depot, Grainger, MSC and most of the Tool Distributors in the USA. Once you use them, you'll never buy another brand of power tool again.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> If you ever used a better tool than DeWalt you would never feel they are anywhere near as good. Makita or Hilti impacts, Hilti hammer drills and rotary hammers, Milwaukee drills, right angle drills and sawzalls all of these in cordless out perform DeWalt, they just cost more. I have the little Hilti 12v drill, it has much more torque and stamina than DeWalt.


I used my partners' 18v milwaukee drill and sawzall many-a-times and found the saw to be pretty heavy, no electric brake and outright lame when it came to holding the blade in place. The drill was pretty wimpy itself. He dropped his of a 4' ladder and split the case open. This was over about 2 years... my dewalts have had no problems of the like.

To each his own I suppose.

~Matt


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I used my partners' 18v milwaukee drill and sawzall many-a-times and found the saw to be pretty heavy, no electric brake and outright lame when it came to holding the blade in place. The drill was pretty wimpy itself. He dropped his of a 4' ladder and split the case open. This was over about 2 years... my dewalts have had no problems of the like.
> 
> To each his own I suppose.
> 
> ~Matt


I have used all the brands we have in the shop tool crib and I have always found the Dewalt stuff to have the most broken parts, the drill clutches dont work, the shoes are busted or missing from the recip saws, the handles are broken off the circular saws, the auto locks dont work on the angle grinders, they work ok but they seem cheaply made compared to the other brands. We have a lot of Milwaukee cordless (hammer drills, sawzalls,bandsaws,impacts) and most guys look to get them first.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You can't compare Hilti to Dewalt, that's apples and oranges. The Hilti just keeps going where the others fail.


 
I still have a Hilti I bought when I went in business, takes a licking and keeps on ticking as John Cameron Swayze use to say. My first DeWalt is in the trash I am sure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> I still have a Hilti I bought when I went in business, takes a licking and keeps on ticking as John Cameron Swayze use to say. My first DeWalt is in the rash I am sure.


 
I have a TE17 that has to be from the 70's and it still wrks just fine, with all the metal it is much heavier than its newer counterpart but you can t beat the quality. In our tool crib the pile of skeletons are all distinctly yellow and black.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I must just have good luck - or take better care of my tools. :jester:

Just visited my friend who I used to work with.. he has all the milwaukee stuff... 3 dead chargers to add to the list of "red junk"










That was meant as a joke, not a personal jab at anyone.

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I must just have good luck - or take better care of my tools. :jester:
> 
> Just visited my friend who I used to work with.. he has all the milwaukee stuff... 3 dead chargers to add to the list of "red junk"
> 
> ...


 

There is a huge difference in taking care of tools and babying them oh ye of narrow mind.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> There is a huge difference in taking care of tolls and babying them oh ye of narrow mind.


Im sure there is. 

~Matt


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Hilti, Hilti, Hilti. I have a TE17, pretty old but still working, and 2 TE60's, and a TE72. I use the 60's for the heavy stuff and even pounding ground rods where the going isn't too tough. The 72 gets the least use but still a good tool. All of these are at least 20 years old. Expensive but worth it. Sort of like festool drills.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Hilti vs. Dewalt.

Round one:

Dewalt comes in for a swing, gets a short one off. Hilti takes a step back and moves in for an upper cut and the Doctors are called in for Dewalt's corner.

I'd say that about sums it up.


You're going to dish out the money for Hilti, but you'll never regret it.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

In simpler terms it's like comparing a Rolls to a chevy. I have two Hiltis I inherited from an Uncle that past that are from the 70's at least.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

There is no comparison there, Dewalt to Hilti, thats like hyundai vs Mercedes.....


----------

